# My dog has gas now on Nature's variety Instinct



## dogmom2 (Sep 26, 2010)

He's been on this food for 2 years with no problems, have they changed their formula? He is 11 1/2and on the one protein turkey variety(the duck/turkey formula was too rich for him, loose stool).He has arthritis so he needs a grain-free food. I am giving him digestive enzymes which helps some, but still has smelly gas. Do i need to change foods? Is he too old now to process all the protein in this food. Which food is especially easy on the digestive tract? 

thanks, dogmom2


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

NVI has a lot of peas in it, which may be causing the gas (kibbles with legumes in it can cause gas - red/green lentils). I found the same to be true of Earthborn (except the chicken variety). Earthborn caused my boxer to poo a lot, even if it wasn't diahrrea. I'm still on the hunt for the "perfect" kibble, too. Unfortunately, it's a trial and error thing...


----------

